# Next Generation Fire



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

What do you all think the next generation of the Fire will look like?  What changes from the current model (HDX 7" and 8.9")?  If you were Mr. or Ms. Fire what changes would you make?

Just wondering.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I would fix it so that turning the wifi on and off wasn't in a submenu and I would definitely not require the hdx to reboot when the wifi is turned on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I would fix it so that turning the wifi on and off wasn't in a submenu and I would definitely not require the hdx to reboot when the wifi is turned on.


My HDX doesn't reboot when I turn the wifi back on.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^ Mine either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I would fix it so that turning the wifi on and off wasn't in a submenu and I would definitely not require the hdx to reboot when the wifi is turned on.


Having the on/off toggle in a submenu is pretty standard for Android, so I don't see that changing. But there's definitely no need to reboot when you turn wifi on. Mine is generally on all the time, but I occasionally toggle between our two networks when it's hanging up. Or turn it off and then on again to get it to reconnect. I don't have to reboot the device to do that, though if the off/on doesn't fix it, that would be the next thing I tried.



WestPointer1968 said:


> What do you all think the next generation of the Fire will look like? What changes from the current model (HDX 7" and 8.9")? If you were Mr. or Ms. Fire what changes would you make?
> 
> Just wondering.


I think they have a pretty good design at this point, so wouldn't expect any major changes. I'd like to see a 8.9" model that doesn't have a rear camera as I wouldn't mind having one of those, but have no need of that feature. I'm not going to carry around something that big to take pictures with, when I have the capability on my phone and camera only devices are pretty cheap. To me, a rear (as well as front) camera makes more sense on the smaller, more portable device.

But I suspect I might be in the minority. I've seen lots of pictures of crowds looking at beautiful sunsets or something -- except no one is looking _at_ the sunset, they're all looking at the picture of the sunset on their tablet.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I guess I thought that a reboot was required with the HDX.  I thought it was odd though since it was required to reboot on my other 3 kindles.

Anyway I called mayday and basically they just had me do a hard reset which was different from a hard shutoff.  Basically it was just holding the off button for 30 seconds and ignoring the screen.  That seems to have solved the reboot issue for the moment at least for turning the wifi on and off.

I generally leave wifi on all the time except when I am going to be away from the charger for a while.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I would like to see the next gen fire with smaller bezels, more like the road apple has followed.  
The original fire did have the small bezel and I like it because my hand can easily span the back to hold one-handed and it takes up less room in my purse.  I would even be willing to go with a thicker fire to get that smaller length and width.  Nexus makes a very slim 7" tablet-it is so easy to hold in one hand portrait style.

I would also like a way to organize my Amazon cloud music so it would show up on my fire in folders.  It is very convenient to listen to streaming music, but I have so many singles in the cloud that there are a lot of albums to scroll through in a lump dump. I can sort my cloud on my pc, but it is not sorted on my fire (original.)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^ I'm hoping they DON'T make the bezel smaller. I already trigger accidental page turns when holding my 7" HDX; don't need to make matters worse, thanks.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope they ditch the awful carousel thing or at least let us have some control over the useless thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the carousel.   

But would have no objection to there being more customization available.  For example, I'd just as soon the icons didn't pop up there after I'd played a game.  I'd prefer it only show books and magazines.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Having the on/off toggle in a submenu is pretty standard for Android, so I don't see that changing


It all depends on what sort of mods Amazon makes to their version of Android, and if they're willing to listen to customers. My Samsung phone has the ability to turn wifi on/off on the pulldown menu, as well as an elcheapo ($20) tablet we have that's slower than molasses.

I use an app I had to sideload called Wifi Switch to turn the Wifi on and off quickly on my Fire.

I'd like an SD card slot. Am constantly uninstalling and reinstalling apps on my Fire 2 because of the lack of storage space.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

readingril said:


> I'd like an SD card slot. Am constantly uninstalling and reinstalling apps on my Fire 2 because of the lack of storage space.


Yeah and though it wont happen, a return of the HDMI out.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Yeah and though it wont happen, a return of the HDMI out.


Good reason to keep the Fire HD 2012, or pick one up now (they are often deeply discounted). My kids use the HDMI out.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

booklover888 said:


> Good reason to keep the Fire HD 2012, or pick one up now (they are often deeply discounted). My kids use the HDMI out.


We have one


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> We have one


Good! I've never liked reading on that one, due to the size and weight, but it's great for other tablet uses. I did recently get the 2013 Fire HD for reading on, and it is a really great reader. Love it! If they make one like that, but lighter in weight, I'll probably buy it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

booklover888 said:


> Good! I've never liked reading on that one, due to the size and weight, but it's great for other tablet uses. I did recently get the 2013 Fire HD for reading on, and it is a really great reader. Love it! If they make one like that, but lighter in weight, I'll probably buy it.


Have a 7" 16GB HD 2013 model also. I love it for reading.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Have a 7" 16GB HD 2013 model also. I love it for reading.


I wish I'd gotten the 16gb when they were $119 on Cyber Monday. So I got a used 8gb one for $95. For me, for mainly reading, 8gb is enough. For my kids, the app queens, it would not be! But they don't get to use my Fire 2013 anyway. Hands off! They have their own tablets, my girls have 16gb Nook HD tablets, one of my sons has the 2012 Fire HD. The older son has no interest....he has a phone. It's only a 3.5" screen, with no data plan, so I keep hoping to interest him in a tablet.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

booklover888 said:


> I wish I'd gotten the 16gb when they were $119 on Cyber Monday. So I got a used 8gb one for $95. For me, for mainly reading, 8gb is enough. For my kids, the app queens, it would not be! But they don't get to use my Fire 2013 anyway. Hands off! They have their own tablets, my girls have 16gb Nook HD tablets, one of my sons has the 2012 Fire HD. The older son has no interest....he has a phone. It's only a 3.5" screen, with no data plan, so I keep hoping to interest him in a tablet.


Thats when I got it.  My son has the 2012 and its a 16gb model also. My Nook color has a SD slot so it was less of an issue. Since I mainly use the fire for reading (Books, and web) I do not anticipate the 16GB running out. My son grabs apps and movies via FreeTime so he may have to learn to delete soon.


----------

